# Kiedy Gentoo 2007.0?

## m010ch

Ma ktoś może jakieś mniej oficjalne info, kiedy faktycznie możemy spodziewać się wersji 2007.0 Gentoo?

Na http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/ znalazłem info, że wypuszczą ją w marcu, chociaż jeszcze niedawno była mowa o lutym - jakieś problemy w tej kwestii wynikły?

----------

## Polin

A co za różnica? To pytanie wraca jak bumerang co pare miesięcy. Odpowiedź jest zawsze ta sama: będzie, jak będzie gotowe. A dla użytkownika z zainstalowanym systemem jest to nieistotne, bo Gentoo jest dystrybucją ciągłą.

----------

## m010ch

Skoro nie wiesz to po co udzielasz się w tym wątku? Dla mnie akurat ma to znaczenie, więc proszę o info tych, którzy mają jakieś nieoficjalne dane o faktycznej premierze 2007.0.

----------

## Yatmai

@Polin to jest różnica, mnie się generalnie 2006.1 sypie na niektórych kompach, ostatnio nawet 2006.0  odwalał mi cyrki gdy chciałem kumplowi Gentoo postawić i musiałem z Knoppix'a to robić  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Skoro nie wiesz to po co udzielasz się w tym wątku? Dla mnie akurat ma to znaczenie

 

Jedyne praktyczne znaczenie jakie to może wg mnie mieć to wypuszczenie uaktualnionych nośników instalacyjnych. Ale jak wyżej Art.root Ci zasugerował: Gentoo możesz stawiać spod dowolnego, aktualnego livecd.

Btw. moje Gentoo już jest "2007"  :Very Happy: 

```
date

śro lut 21 14:09:05 CET 2007
```

----------

## m010ch

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Jedyne praktyczne znaczenie jakie to może wg mnie mieć to wypuszczenie uaktualnionych nośników instalacyjnych.

 

No i właśnie o takie praktycznie znaczenie mi chodzi  :Very Happy: 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ale jak wyżej Art.root Ci zasugerował: Gentoo możesz stawiać spod dowolnego, aktualnego livecd.

 

Art.root nic mi nie sugerował tylko stwierdził, że edycje 2006.0 i 2006.1 sprawiały mu problemy na niektórych kompach i musiał CD Knoppiksa używać.

Wiem też, że mogę postawić Gentoo spod dowolnego livecd, ale pytanie tyczyło się konkretnie 2007.0  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

nowsze pliki stage też by się przydały, prawda?  :Wink: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *mbar wrote:*   

> nowsze pliki stage też by się przydały, prawda? 

 

A potem i tak robisz emerge -euD world?

----------

## mbar

jasne, ale to zawsze mniej potencjalnych problemów (np. z gettext, perlem itp.), jeśli zaczynasz już od stosunkowo nowych wersji. w sumie mi wystarczy nowy stage po wyjściu nowej wersji glibc lub gcc, czyli nie aż tak często. a tzw. numerki wersji (2099.1) to mi kompletnie wiszą  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

Zależności 156814.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Poe

profil 2007.0 juz jest w /usr/portage/profiles, wiec jak ktos chce, to juz moze miec 2007.0 bo o to sie glownie rozchodzi...

----------

## msch

roznica miedzy 2007.0 a 2006.1 dla mnie wynosi USE="tiff", wiec chyba nie ma sensu  :Wink: 

----------

## edi15ta

hmm, no ten profil raczej nie jest jeszcze oficjalny, bo znajduje sie w:

```
/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/dev/2007.0

```

poza tym przed przelaczeniem sie radzilbym przeczytac README w katalogu /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/dev/

----------

## bartmarian

maly OT, kilka razy sie juz spotkalem ze dostepne mam cos w amd64 gdy w x86 jeszcze nie,

ja mam "/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0" od... 2-3 tyg ? nie pamietam...

-edit-

pewnie dlatego ze 64bit sa wydajniejsze niz 32  :Wink: 

----------

## karaluch

 *edi15ta wrote:*   

> poza tym przed przelaczeniem sie radzilbym przeczytac README w katalogu /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/dev/

 

Z kolei w profiles.desc jest wiecej profili o statudie dev i wlaczajac w to nawet 2006.0 wiec dziwny ten starus "dev"

A premiera 2007.0 jest szykowna na marzec wiec oficjalnie to juz lada moment :)

----------

## Belliash

chyba juz jest  :Razz: 

----------

## pancurski

gdzie? nie widze linka do sciagniecia

----------

## karaluch

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> chyba juz jest :P

 

Dla arch x86 jest jako dev a nie stable i nalezy linkowac katalog /dev/2007.0 a nie jak to sie ma do w pelni stabilnych proflili np. /2006.1. Wiec jest ale nie tak do konca :P

----------

## BeteNoire

No już by się przydały te nowe nośniki. Są jakieś wieści co do czasu ich wydania?

----------

## Kajan

Do testowania 2007.0 pod X86 livecd, installcd i wszystkie stage'e wyszły 24.03.2007 więc za 3 tyg. może wyjdą poprawione na mirrory.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## majorek

@kajan

A skad to mozna sciagnac ??

----------

## m010ch

No i mamy już kwiecień, a 2007.0 nie widać - w roadmapie Gentoo nadal widnieje Mar 2007  :Confused: 

----------

## Arfrever

Nowe profile są już dostępne.

Przykłady:

[gentoo-x86]/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0

[gentoo-x86]/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0

Jeśli ktoś nie używa USE="-* ..." w "/etc/make.conf", to w wypadku "default-linux/x86/{2006.1,2007.0}/desktop" może zauważyć takie różnice:

```
--- Domyślne_flagi_USE_z_profilu_default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

+++ Domyślne_flagi_USE_z_profilu_default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

@@ -1,3 +1,5 @@

+acl

+acpi

 alsa

 arts

 berkdb

@@ -12,10 +14,12 @@

 dri

 dvd

 dvdr

+dvdread

 eds

 emboss

 encode

 esd

+evo

 fam

 firefox

 fortran

@@ -32,6 +36,7 @@

 isdnlog

 jpeg

 kde

+kerberos

 ldap

 libg++

 mad

@@ -48,12 +53,13 @@

 oss

 pam

 pcre

+pdf

 perl

 png

-ppds

 pppd

 python

 qt3

+qt3support

 qt4

 quicktime

 readline

@@ -63,7 +69,9 @@

 spell

 spl

 ssl

+svg

 tcpd

+tiff

 truetype

 truetype-fonts

 type1-fonts
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## BeteNoire

Ktoś już przeszedł na nowy profil?

----------

## Maf

Ja  :Wink:  Jedna wlaga się włączyła, kerberos chyba

----------

## wuja

Ja też, dwie się włączyły: kerberos + coś jeszcze - nie pamiętam co.

----------

## BeteNoire

Włączył się acl i wyłączył ppds. Ufed i po kłopocie.

----------

## m010ch

Już jest oficjalne info i CD dla 2007.0!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2007.0/2007.0-press-release.txt

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

----------

## BeteNoire

Wreszcie.

----------

## pancurski

mnie bardziej ucieszy pojawienie sie nowej wersji wxgtk, gnome i baselayout 2 oraz lepsze działanie swfdec....ot taki koncert życzeń   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> mnie bardziej ucieszy pojawienie sie nowej wersji wxgtk, gnome i baselayout 2 oraz lepsze działanie swfdec....ot taki koncert życzeń  

 

A mnie bardziej ucieszy:

#emerge golebaby

pzdr.  :Smile: 

----------

